# Motherboard für AMD CPU



## CikoNo1 (8. September 2005)

Hey Leute,

ich suche ein passendes Motherboard mit diesen Daten:


Socket 462
3x PC133 Arbeitsspeicher

Diese Eigenschaften muss das Motherboard haben!

Hab auch schon gegoogelt hab aber nichts gefunden und kenn mich da nicht so besonders aus!

MFG


----------



## Alex Duschek (9. September 2005)

Da kannst du jedes x-beliebige Sockel A Mainboard nehmen,die besten sind wohl das ABIT NF-7S Rev2.0 oder das ASUS A7N8X-E,wobei dein RAM auf eine eher schwächere CPU bzw ein schwächeres System schließen lässt,weshalb du nicht unbedingt zu den besten MBs greifen musst


----------



## CikoNo1 (9. September 2005)

Ist es eigentlich egal ob es PC133 oder höher ist für den Steckplatz? Also auf meinem Arbeitsspeicher steht dies: 

"PC133 SDRAM"

Passt dieser Arbeitsspeicher für dieses Board hier: 

http://www1.atelco.de/6A8OHObcuEa-7v/1/articledetail.jsp?aid=4899&agid=193&ref=105

MFG


----------



## Alex Duschek (10. September 2005)

Jo,wobei du bedenken musst,dass wenn du noch einen schnelleren Riegel einbaust,dass die Frequenz dann auf 133MHz gesenkt wird und dem langsamsten RAM angepasst wird (glaub ich jedenfalls, bei den Latenzzeiten ist es jedenfalls so ^^)


----------



## CikoNo1 (12. September 2005)

Gibt es da kein motherboard wo ich nichts verändern muss? Wie kann ich eigentlich herausfinden was für ein Motherboard ich früher drin hatte , also ich kann den PC nicht mehr an machen und hab auch keine Papiere o.ä. mehr! Ich wills so unkompliziert wie möglich halten.


----------



## Alex Duschek (12. September 2005)

PC aufschrauben und die Produktbezeichnung ablesen


----------



## CikoNo1 (12. September 2005)

Steht leider nichts da! Ist ja auch egal, aber kann ich bei dem o.g. Motherboard einfach Kabel anstecken Arbeitsspeicher rein, Einschalten und losgehts?


----------



## Alex Duschek (12. September 2005)

Vorher würd ich aber noch das BIOS löschen,da sollte aufm MB ein Stecker sein,den du kurz entfernen musst,damit das BIOS gelöscht wird.Danach kanns losgehen,wenn du das MB und die Komponenten halt korrekt verkabelt hast


----------



## Dr Dau (12. September 2005)

Hallo!

Ähm, mal eine Frage.....
Wie willst Du SD-RAM (168 Pins) in das von dir verlinkte Board bei Atelco bekommen?
Das Boad hat nämlich nur Slots für DDR-RAM (184 Pins).
Ich denke der RAM dürfte dann...... hmm, sagen wir mal "etwas" lose drinstecken. 
Mir ist so auch kein (aktuelles) Board bekannt was noch Slots für SD-RAM hat.

Warum geht der PC nicht mehr an, hast Du ihn zerlegt?
Wenn er nicht zerlegt ist, würde ich erstmal die Ursache heraus finden.
Evtl. ist ja nicht das Board hin, sondern die CPU.... oder das Netzteil..... oder alles zusammen.
Läuft der Lüfter vom Netzteil noch?
Läuft der Lüfter von der CPU noch?
Es könnte so viele Ursachen geben.

Auf dem Board steht zu 99% irgend eine Bezeichung..... i.d.R irgendwo zwischen den Slots für die Erweiterungskarten.
Ist es evtl. ein "Marken" PC? Z.b. Dell, HP, Fujitsu-Siemens (Network), Medion *schmunzel*..... usw.
Was für eine CPU ist überhaupt auf dem Board? Athlon? Duron? Mhz?

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

